# Juicy Couture Rain Coat: Love it or Hate it?



## magneticheart (Nov 7, 2008)

Quote:
A recent bout of rain had me in a coat conundrum. It gets wet and wild in San Francisco so I've decided to invest in a cute rain coat. On my quest, I came across this Juicy Couture Belted Rain Coat ($279, originally $398). I like the bold graphic print and slim shape, but is it over the top? Rain, rain, go away . . Source: Juicy Couture Rain Coat: Love It or Hate It? | Juicy Couture, Love It or Hate It, Rain Coats | FabSugar - Fashion &amp; Style.
Love it or hate it?

I'm undecided but that's an expensive rain coat!


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm also undecided. It's a bit too plasticky looking for me. I know, it's a raincoat... haha, just don't know how to describe what it is I don't like


----------



## daer0n (Nov 7, 2008)

I like it, i mean i like the look of it but i would like it better if it wasnt a rain coat lol, cause it looks sort of retro, its cute, but then too plasticky! i do love it...minus the plastic lol.


----------



## fawp (Nov 7, 2008)

It's cute but it's not really my style. Plus, it's a little too short for a raincoat; I like them longer.


----------



## RoxRae (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't care for it. It just looks too plasticky or something....


----------



## lolaB (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't like the print, but the shape is nice.


----------



## katana (Nov 7, 2008)

Hate it!

I think the color and pattern look tacky! ICK


----------



## LookLovely429 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it is kinda cute. If I had money to throw away on a RAIN COAT!!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 7, 2008)

It looks like it has a great shape and an interesting pattern, but I'm with the others about the plasticky look.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 7, 2008)

it's ok, dont love or hate it


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 7, 2008)

Is that really a raincoat? Yr entire leg will be wet. I don't like it just for lack of function.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 7, 2008)

I kind of like it as a raincoat, and I agree with Abigail that it should be a little longer to be effective, its just way too expensive to even consider.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 7, 2008)

Meh I don't like it. I usually like raincoats in solid bold colors, and longer. And shouldn't it have some kind of hood? I think the peacoat style, and the pattern, coupled with the material make it look cheap. That's why I usually don't like patterned raincoats.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 7, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 8, 2008)

I like it


----------



## purpleRain (Nov 8, 2008)

I think it's awful, sorry.


----------



## Karren (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not really in love with it.


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 8, 2008)

Nah, I really don't like it


----------



## pla4u (Nov 8, 2008)

for a raincoat i like it...not overly excited about it..


----------



## magosienne (Nov 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it, i mean i like the look of it but i would like it better if it wasnt a rain coat lol, cause it looks sort of retro, its cute, but then too plasticky! i do love it...minus the plastic lol. Ditto !!


----------



## nibjet (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it's cute, but it wouldn't do much good in the rain.. there's no hood!


----------



## krazykid90 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think it's cute for a rain coat.


----------



## waffles (Nov 16, 2008)

Hate it. I think the pattern looks terrible and it doesn't look "expensive."


----------



## lessy (Nov 18, 2008)

personally hate it.....but thats me...dont really like a lot of color


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't think I'd wear it if it were a LOT less expensive!


----------



## nothingreally (Nov 23, 2008)

If my arms squeak when I move, there's a sign that something's wrong. I'd have to say no :/


----------

